
Ask HN: Scrolling vs. Paging? - pcmaffey
Which do you prefer? And in what contexts (mobile&#x2F;desktop, type of content, etc)?<p>eg. e-readers, slides use paging (or do you prefer scrolling through slides?)<p>Social feeds, articles, single-page websites use scrolling<p>Or, a mix of the two - scrolling to some limit, and then paging: most websites, search results.
======
towndrunk
I'm old school... I prefer paging.

